# Touch + Airtunes



## jepee (15 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,

je cherche le moyen de piloter le contenu musical du Touch via l'airtunes.

Actuellement j'utilise l'airtunes avec le mac, mais lui même étant à l'étage, je me tape les escalier à chaque fois que je veux changer de morceau 

Bien sur, il y a moyen de connecter le Touch sur un dock d'ipod qui est lui même connecté à l'airport expresse via un cable, mais je cherche surtout le moyen d'utiliser le mode wifi avec l'ipod en main libre.

Y a-t-il une appli qui permet cela ou faut attendre qu'apple propose un jour une mise à jour de l'itunes du touch ?

Merci


----------



## r e m y (15 Mars 2008)

Pour l'instant, je ne pense pas que ce soit possible. En tout cas l'iPOD Touch n'est pas conçu par Apple pour gérer AirTunes et je n'ai vu aucun utilitaire tiers permettant d'ajouter cette fonctionnalité

Par contre certaines rumeurs sous-entendent que ce pourrait être le cas avec la version 2 du firmware de l'iPhone et de l'iPOD Touch prévue en juin prochain (dont Steve Jobs a annoncé que ce serait une mise à jour payante pour le Touch)


----------



## Jellybass (17 Mars 2008)

C'est actuellement possible en utilisant le logiciel Remote Buddy (payant, mais vaut bien son prix). Ce logiciel donne accès à une petite WebApp pour iPhone / iPod Touch, nommée *Remote Buddy AJAX*.

Cela permet de piloter iTunes (et beaucoup d'autres applications) depuis l'iPod Touch. On peut donc accéder à sa bibliothèque, aux listes de lecture, aux réglages de haut-parleurs distants, etc. Il faut quand même que ton Mac soit allumé et en wifi, mais cette fois, plus besoin de monter et de descendre les escaliers pour changer de morceau ou régler le volume.  

Le principal problème de cette solution est que Remote Buddy AJAX est une WebApp, et donc est assez lente et peu pratique. CoverFlow n'est pas geré, et le système de Playlist n'est pas aussi intuitif que celui d'iTunes. De plus, les WebApps ne gèrent pas le multi-touch, donc tu ne peux régler le volume qu'en appuyant de façon ponctuelle sur le Touch, et non en faisant glisser la barre de volume. 

Suite à la sortie du SDK de l'iPhone / iPod Touch, j'ai lu quelque part dans les news de MacG (impossible de remettre la main dessus) que le développeur du logiciel *Airfoil* s'était engagé à porter ce soft sur iPhone / iPod Touch. L'intérêt de ce soft sera de pouvoir envoyer la musique de l'ipod directement vers une borne airport express, sans passer par un Mac. Cela devrait offrir de bien meilleures performance que l'actuelle WebApp Remote Buddy AJAX, car ça permettra d'utiliser la réactivité de l'iPhone lors de la navigation dans la bibliothèque ou lors des différents réglages.

Quant à la nouvelle qu'annonce R e m y, j'espère que ça se confirmera !


----------



## emericrobert (16 Mai 2008)

bonjour,
j'ai moi aussi chercher sur plusieur forum pour utiliser mon iTouch comme controleur airtune et j'ai finalement trouver une solution.
il faut par contre que le itouch (ou iphone) soit jaibreaké, il faut ensuite instaler l'application vnsea et configurer son mac pour crée un serveur. voir lien
vous ne controler pas juste airtune mais votre mac complet.
toute les fonctionalité du mac sont accesible depuis votre ipod
je l'ai personnellement essayer et sa marche tes bien, par contre je n'ai pas essayer dans l'autre sens (brancher mon ipod sur ma chaîne hi fi et le piloter depuis mon mac)
bonne chance ds les namipulation


----------

